# Eukanuba Dry food being phased out?



## Blu1004 (Jul 23, 2020)

Recently, it's been difficult to order Eukanuba dry food online as it was not in stock. I stopped by at a local Petsmart and could not find it on the shelf. A field manager informed me that Eukanuba brand is being phased out from Petsmart shelf and suggested to switch to other brands. 
I don't think it's related to the pandemic supply issue since they have plenty of other brands on the shelf.

No demand for Eukanuba dry food anymore?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

🥴 That seems pretty crazy considering Eukanuba did not have the DCM issues that other brands reportedly did.

I do feel for you though since my go-to dog food is no longer sold at the petstore I buy kibble from. Likewise Petco. So far still carried by Petsmart, but who knows how long. I hate shopping at Petsmart, so for time being have switched to a different kibble sold at the original petstore.


----------



## Malina314 (Aug 31, 2020)

I also have been having a very hard time finding Eukanuba in pet stores. Chewy.com has been out of stock for weeks now, but I've been able to order some online from Petsmart and Petco. Not as good of a deal but I'm also confused as to why stores have seemingly stopped selling them


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

It's not being phased out. It must be a supply issue. I get my regular, standing monthly order from Amazon with no problem but I needed an extra bag this month and could not order it online. (They must be allocating their supply to their standing orders.) I had to visit a store to get the extra bag. Additionally, I'm required by the service dog organization that I volunteer with to feed Eukanuba. If it were being phased out, I would have heard as they would be notifying an entire nation of volunteers and graduates.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Eukanuba is owned by Royal Canin, who has been having terrible supply issues. I’m not surprised that Eukanuba is being affected as well. Add on top of the supply issues the number of people switching off of the new Pro Plan formulas to RC and Eukanuba and the problem is even worse.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

ArkansasGold said:


> Eukanuba is owned by Royal Canin, who has been having terrible supply issues. I’m not surprised that Eukanuba is being affected as well. Add on top of the supply issues the number of people switching off of the new Pro Plan formulas to RC and Eukanuba and the problem is even worse.


What are the issues with the new Pro Plan formulas?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

cwag said:


> What are the issues with the new Pro Plan formulas?


Some dogs (not all) are reacting very poorly to the “optimized” formulas. The current hypothesis is that it’s the added live probiotic that is causing the issues, which include varying degrees of itching, coat loss, gas, diarrhea, vomiting, urinary tract infections, unilateral facial edema, etc. 

Some people have switched to another brand because they’re dog had an actual reaction that could be back traced to the food (me) and some are switching preemptively. I did not switch to Eukanuba or RC, but I know many people have or are planning to.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Eukanuba has been making a big push to get back into the good graces of the field trial community, so I doubt that they would be getting out of the dry dog food business.
As to Pro Plan Sport 30/20, I've been feeding it for years; I've not experienced any adversities, or heard about any, but will keep my eyes and ears open for them. It is BY FAR the most used dog food for field trial competitors ... if there was a better food for field trial dogs, they'd be eating it.


----------



## Blu1004 (Jul 23, 2020)

It's good to know that Eukanuba is not being phase out. However, this brand is being phased out from Petsmart shelf since there is no Eukanuba section at all. Perhaps, low sales volume? I don't normally shop there, but I needed to get one ASAP. 
Fortunately, I was able to pick up a bag at Petco.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

ArkansasGold said:


> Some dogs (not all) are reacting very poorly to the “optimized” formulas. The current hypothesis is that it’s the added live probiotic that is causing the issues, which include varying degrees of itching, coat loss, gas, diarrhea, vomiting, urinary tract infections, unilateral facial edema, etc.
> 
> Some people have switched to another brand because they’re dog had an actual reaction that could be back traced to the food (me) and some are switching preemptively. I did not switch to Eukanuba or RC, but I know many people have or are planning to.


I'm in the same boat. What did you switch to? Many years ago I did feed Eukanuba and am debating going back to it. It's frustrating, because my goldens did so well on PPP until the new formula.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

kjengold said:


> I'm in the same boat. What did you switch to? Many years ago I did feed Eukanuba and am debating going back to it. It's frustrating, because my goldens did so well on PPP until the new formula.


I switched to Annamaet. It was recommended to me by a breeder acquaintance of mine and it’s backed by science, which is important to me. It’s owned by a companion animal nutritionist and they have a veterinary nutritionist on staff. The two of them have co-authored several peer reviewed studies on canine nutrition.

My girl is on Annamaet Ultra for now, but I may drop her down to the Extra formula and I’m about to start my boy on Annamaet Encore.


----------



## kjengold (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks. I will check it out.


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

FYI, for Eukanuba, Iams was always the parent company, not the other way around. It was then bought by Proctor and Gamble for a decade or more then the entire Proctor and gamble pet division which also included the Natura brands (Innova/California Natural) was bought by the mars company about 6 or so years ago. Mars ended up dissolving the old Natura brands. The Mars company also owns Royal Canin among some other brands.

It would seem odd to disco the Euk line.


----------

